
Show HN: Create a free photo sharing social network for your Startup - mkelso1
Consumers have become numb and cynical of most brands on social media. The constant barrage of highly-curated, highly-targeted, and polished posts are turning people away from these platforms. More people are taking refuge in online communities and messaging apps devoid of ads and self-promotion. So, how do brands reach these savvy and wary consumers in an authentic way on social media?<p>Authenticity.<p>Like consumers, brands worry about the content they share with the larger global audience. They must promote photos and videos that appeal to their core customers without alienating or offending others. Needless to say, brands also need channel(s) on social media to share most comfortably. Diverse and inclusive companies are starting to build private communities on social media where they can share more casually and engage their followers. In these private communities, brands are also able to crowdsource customer-generated content and receive feedback from their fans. All of this helps build trust and loyalty among consumers.<p>Our startup, Pixz, is focusing on building channels for individuals and companies to share together.<p>Pixz (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pixzapp.com) is a private photo sharing app for groups and events that allows people to crowdsource photos in real-time without hashtags and uploads.<p>Main Features:<p>1. Create unlimited private groups for any occasion and&#x2F;or audience
2. Take photos that share instantly &amp; privately within group
3. Crowdsource photos from guests at events in real-time
4. Upload up to 5 photos at a time with separate captions
5. Schedule events to limit posts before or after an event
6. Share and download full-resolution photos from group members
7. Comment and like photos people share like other social networks
8. Discover groups and events near you<p>Pixz is a free download from the app stores.<p>Email me with questions &amp; feedback: mkelso@pixzapp.com
======
freelancercv
There is very similar product on sale - "Imgur clone - Image sharing social
network" \- [https://freelancercv.com/item/1/imguri-v2-image-social-
netwo...](https://freelancercv.com/item/1/imguri-v2-image-social-network-
imgur-clone)

------
mleonard
Cool app. How do you plan to monitize?

